# MK4 Jetta B Pillar Trim Removal



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

im installing a subwoofer and i cannot for the sake of god figure out how to remove this B Pillar cover between the front and rear doors, i need to learn how to remove this, its not like acuras and hondas because i keep pulling and pulling but to no avail, i think i might break it. please help asap.
p.s. there is nothing about removing a B Pillar cover in the FAQ's and i did plenty of searches online.


----------



## jlong1987 (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: MK4 Jetta B Pillar Trim Removal (djhackstyle)*

If you remove the bottom section of plastic you will see that there are two screws. Once you remove the screws there will be clips still holding the piece in place. Simply pull up a little and away from the pillar and the plastic will come off


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta B Pillar Trim Removal (jlong1987)*

ok so i pull the bottom of the b pillar cover?? im going to try this right now, anybody have any pictures ??


----------



## djhackstyle (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: MK4 Jetta B Pillar Trim Removal (djhackstyle)*

OK, i finally figured it out, for anybody's future reference to the B Pillar removal, pull the sides of the pillar outwards from the molding, then when you reach the bottom, pull upwards as there are clips on the bottom of the B Pillar trim panel, locking it from moving, so on the bottom portion DO NOT PULL OUTWARDS, you will break the clips, pull upwards.


----------



## 4mo1 (Feb 5, 2007)

nearly 4 years on and came across this post after doing a search! Thanks - it helped. Wish everyone would update their questions, yo never know when it might help!


----------

